# trim



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

325xi-SteelGray said:


> *I would love to see the car in person! Personally, I do a good detailing job on mine, but no mods yet. All in good time!
> 
> Hey - what did you do to your front reflectors? Paint them or were you the one who referred me to evosport? Looks great!
> 
> Yeah - whatever happened to the mini-fest for Toronto? I said I would definately be in, even though you clowns from Buffalo stole our area code!  *


They are the clear reflectors and that might have been me. :dunno: They really do change the look of the car. I did a bunch of light exterior mods to the car. Clear reflectors, PIAA turn Extreme White turn signals (they're blue when off and look hot!) and fog lights, and an M3 lip spoiler. I was thinking of getting rims but decided against it (at least for now - the audio mod sucked most of my cash).

I'll PM Chris to see what's up with TO. I've been trying to talk him into coming out here so we can just go clubbin' for a weekend. If he comes out for this, you should too.

Sorry about the area code thing. Everyone knows B-lo is better , kinda like that Simpson's episode.:lmao:


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

I put clears on my 325xi and I painted the bulbs. Silvervisions were on back order and I couldn't justify the extra wait/$ at the time.

I'd go out clubbing with you guys, but in my past experience, my guy friends some how end up at strip bars... So, if I still want to party, I have no choice but to go along. Perhaps you guys would want to leave the girl at home.


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

It wasn't you with the evosport, sorry. Where did you order reflectors from?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

To hell with the strip bars. :thumbdwn: I really only enjoy clubbin'/dancing and drinking. I promise you won't be left behind, I'm out on the dance floor the whole night.  As long as they're playing hip-hop/trance I'm all set.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

The clears were $45 from Bimmertoys. They are fragile so if you get them, be easy on them when you put them in.


----------



## 325xi-SteelGray (Dec 27, 2001)

Oh no, I better learn how to dance real quick as I don't know how.  The girl has no rhythm. I can install corner clears, change my own oil, cook, and clean, but no dance moves. I could be a little wall flower!


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

I couldn't dance when I first started out. My friend took me out to clubs and I just watched other people. If you can do a two-step (basically l-r, r-l), you can dance to most hip-hop music. Throw in a little head and shoulder movement and you're dancing.

The girls I know can't do most of those things on your list.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Hey Ack--

when did you go from "Ackster" to "Ack"?


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *Hey Ack--
> 
> when did you go from "Ackster" to "Ack"? *


I think on Tuesday. I don't know if you saw my earlier post, but my nick was always Ack through HS and College. It seems to be taken always on yahoo, hotmail, etc. so I started trying Ackster, which was never taken. It kinda started to wear on me, hence the change.


----------



## Damon (Dec 21, 2001)

CCs328Ci said:


> *damn it..I want to get 330Ci SP/PP with alum trim...do I actually have to get wood trim and then get the dealer to switch it out???????????? my lease is up next year, so I would like to get the 330Ci. I like the lights feature and few other things with PP. Does anyone know, any pics of Black interior with alum trim?????? thankssssssss :banghead: :banghead: *


I ordered an '02 330ci w/sp, pp, and bixenons and swapped out the wood for the matte chrome trim, myself. It's not terribly difficult if your reasonably mechanically inclined. There's a FAQ for coupe trim removal on e46fanatics.com.

Here's a lousy pic taken with my old Canon A20. I got a G2 yesterday, so much better pics are just around the corner.


----------



## ashecnc (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Re: trim*



Damon said:


> *
> 
> I ordered an '02 330ci w/sp, pp, and bixenons and swapped out the wood for the matte chrome trim, myself. It's not terribly difficult if your reasonably mechanically inclined. There's a FAQ for coupe trim removal on e46fanatics.com.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info...I hate trying to tear the door panels off, they seem to be very tightly snapped on. BTW I see nothing wrong with the pic, looks nice and clear to me? thanks, I have about 9 months to figure out what I want to do... ONE more thing..where did you order the trim and how much if I can ask..thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Damon (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: trim*



CCs328Ci said:


> *
> 
> thanks for the info...I hate trying to tear the door panels off, they seem to be very tightly snapped on. BTW I see nothing wrong with the pic, looks nice and clear to me? thanks, I have about 9 months to figure out what I want to do... ONE more thing..where did you order the trim and how much if I can ask..thanks :thumbup: *


Circle BMW, 'bout $400 shipped. Follow the link below to their parts page. Look for "Mattchrom E46 2dr" on the right side of the page and click on it for the part #s and prices.

http://www.circlebmw.com/parts/e46/e46-cat.htm


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Ack said:


> *I couldn't dance when I first started out. My friend took me out to clubs and I just watched other people. If you can do a two-step (basically l-r, r-l), you can dance to most hip-hop music. Throw in a little head and shoulder movement and you're dancing.
> 
> The girls I know can't do most of those things on your list. *


All this talk of clubbing bringds back memories !!

Before my married days I was a big time club go'er. I use to go out to all the NY City clubs on a regular basis . . . they were expensive but I rarely had to pay :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

would removing the door panels be easier w/ the bmw trim plug puller tool? i need to get at the busted tweeter in my coupe. i'm really fussy about door rattles. anyone have troubles w/ door rattles after a diy'fer job? i've always had the door worked on at the dealer but now the warranty just expired 2 weeks ago.  

i just want to check if it's the tweeter that has gone bad or if it's a loose wire.


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

(Looking at the Bentley manual)

The Bentley manual recommends the tool, or something similar. So I'm guessing having the tool would make life easier. But then, I have friends that have taken apart their doors without special tools before. Anyways if you want to have a look at the manual let me know, you can borrow it for a few days. :bigpimp:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

HW said:


> would removing the door panels be easier w/ the bmw trim plug puller tool? i need to get at the busted tweeter in my coupe. i'm really fussy about door rattles. anyone have troubles w/ door rattles after a diy'fer job? i've always had the door worked on at the dealer but now the warranty just expired 2 weeks ago.


I took my doors (on the wagon, they're sedan-style, not coupe-style, so this may not be 100% relevant to you) apart to fix some speaker rattles and to swap in the folding mirrors, using only normal tools (no BMW special tools). After I finished that project, I bought the trim wedge tool set but I haven't actually used it yet...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> I took my doors (on the wagon, they're sedan-style, not coupe-style, so this may not be 100% relevant to you) apart to fix some speaker rattles and to swap in the folding mirrors, using only normal tools (no BMW special tools). After I finished that project, I bought the trim wedge tool set but I haven't actually used it yet...


 :yikes: that's some tool kit and $300 for a handful of plastic tools? .

toast: thanks! :thumbup: not sure when i will be working on it though but does the book show how to use each of those tools?  :dunno:


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

HW said:


> :yikes: that's some tool kit and $300 for a handful of plastic tools? .
> 
> toast: thanks! :thumbup: not sure when i will be working on it though but does the book show how to use each of those tools?  :dunno:


I think you only need one of the tools to remove the door panel, and the Bentley manual listed the part number for it. But I think someone on this board said that you can find something similar in a PepBoys (or some similar stores). And yes, the manual does teach you how to properly use the tools.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Toast said:


> I think you only need one of the tools to remove the door panel, and the Bentley manual listed the part number for it. But I think someone on this board said that you can find something similar in a PepBoys (or some similar stores). And yes, the manual does teach you how to properly use the tools.


which one is that? i think perhaps a trip to the nearest lordco is order


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

Hmm, actually the manual only mentions a "door panel removing tool"  . I'm guessing its a pretty common tool found in a lot of places, unlike the dash trim removal tool, that they provided the part number along with the instructions.

One thing worth mentioning, as said in the manual. Since the door panel has an airbag in it, it is recommended that you first disconnect the battery to avoid airbag accidents. :rofl: 

Anyways if you need the manual PM me.


----------

